# Anyone in the US ever send a paper order form with cash to Attitude?



## Hackerman (Apr 20, 2014)

It was probably not the best way but I sent a paper order form with cash to Attitude.

Anyone ever do this? Just curious how long it took. I sent it on the 14th.

Do they email you when they receive your order?

I have to assume that theft on their end is pretty minimal. If they started stealing cash, they wouldn't be around long. Maybe postal theft? I sent a $50 and 2 $20s with no coins so it shouldn't be incredibly obvious. Although, postal people in that area must know that letters addressed to Attitude are likely to contain cash.

Either way, I am about 50/50 with actually believing I am getting seeds. LOL

I did pay for stealth shipping and the guarantee. Although, if the money gets stolen, I guess the guarantee isn't worth much. LOL

Just curious if anyone else did this and how long I should wait before I re-order seeds.

Thanks


----------



## DrFever (Apr 20, 2014)

Best way i  found  is go to a walmart or any place where you can actually   get a pre paid visa  for 20 - 50 - 100 - 250    buy a pre paid visa  and use it towards what ever   if your scared to use your own visa or if you dont have one


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 20, 2014)

Looking back, that's probably what I should have done. Just curious if anyone did it the way I did, and what results they got.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 22, 2014)

C'mon... tell me I'm the only one who did it this way. LOL

It's been a week since I sent it. If nothing went wrong, they should have it soon. I think I read somewhere that they email you when they receive (or maybe it was when they ship) your order. Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## sawhse (Apr 22, 2014)

I have not done it that way but the attitude was closed for the easter holiday. The site said they would be back today. You should hear something very soon. Hope that helps.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks bud. I know I am a little early but I am hoping to hear from them soon.

Looking back, sending a paper order and cash was probably the worse choice.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 22, 2014)

Actually, the best way to do it is to just order like you would any other purchase on the internet.  There are thousands upon thousands of seeds sold every month by seed distributors--it has to be safe.  IMO, buying seeds is the safest part of growing.

While I have never sent cash to Attitude, I have sent cash to Hemp Depot several times without any problems at all.  They will notify you when they ship.  You were sure to include your e-mail address?


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 22, 2014)

Yes, I gave an email address. Hopefully, I'll hear something in a few days.

Thanks


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 23, 2014)

I contacted them over the Easter weekend via their contact form on their website. They were closed at the time and I figure they probably spent most of yesterday playing catch-up but I expect to hear from them today. I believe their customer service page said that they usually respond within 24 hours.

I sent them a very short note stating that I had sent and order with cash and asked if it was their policy to email the buyer when they receive an order.

I know I'm really pushing the donkey but with all the new upgrades I have done, I'm really excited about getting these seeds.


----------



## sawhse (Apr 23, 2014)

I agree, getting new strains is exciting!!! Attitude has been good to alot of people. Lets hit this while we wait. :48:.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 23, 2014)

I got a very nice email from them today telling me that, Yes, they do send and email when an order is received.

Since I didn't order online, they can't trace it but they said they will try.

Very nice service, so far.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 25, 2014)

Got another nice email. They got the order. About 10 days from US to UK. Not bad. I wonder how long it will take for UK to US.


----------



## sawhse (Apr 25, 2014)

I get mine in just under two weeks. And I am in nc. Thats great news by the way.


----------



## Hackerman (May 5, 2014)

Sent 4-14, Received 5-5.  21 days door to door.

Now, the fun begins.


----------



## sawhse (May 5, 2014)

:aok:


----------



## Locked (May 5, 2014)

Good luck and Green Mojo....&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;


----------

